# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Intrigue In The Dales [IC]

## JNAProductions

OOC Thread


*Thradis*
You arrive in Ingar a bit later than expected-poor weather delayed you. However, you left in time to arrive early, so a bit late merely means on time. Tilly is fretting a bit, as you arrive, but Alora calms her. "We knew there might be delays," Alora says. "It's accounted for."
With that, you hand your reigns off to Garen, and head for the meeting place-a barracks near the central castle.

*Laugh*
You make quite the commotion, coming in on a war mammoth. There's a brief jolt of panic, which leads you to call out and explain your presence. The stablekeepers look about for a place large enough to suit your mount, but you assure them that the inclement weather means naught to your comrade.
With arrangements made, you head for the meeting place-a barracks near the central castle.

*Captain Star*
When leaving, you politely turned down a chance to take an experimental method of transportation. A new type of teleportation charm. You were, however, convinced to take some with, at least, to associate them with new places. You dismount at the northwestern end of Ingar's capital, and give your ride to the guard who greeted you when you entered.
You then head for the meeting place-a barracks near the central castle.

*Emera*
You were in Ingar when you first heard of Odell's emissary. You have, in some fashion, wormed your way into the meeting-admittedly, being a powerful mage grants you access most wouldn't have.
After breaking the fast, you head for the meeting place-a barracks near the central castle.

*Everyone*
The barracks has been emptied, save for a few guards and Odell's people. You see some folk there, looking like they're used to it all; and a few scaly guards, presumably from Odell.
You're ushered in, and take a seat near the roaring fire. There are three couriers from Odell-two massive saurian warriors, and a small lizardfolk seated between them.

They look over to you, and gesture to take a seat, silently.

----------


## Bansheexero

Before being ushered in, Thradis regards Tilly. *"I know you worry, and that worry has saved me more times than I can count, but listen to Alora. We work together and that is how we thrive."* He places a hand on Tilly's shoulder and smiles to comfort her, then turns fo Alora to wink in thanks before telling Garen to find suitable stables in the event we need to stay here for any length of time.

Prior to meeting the greeting party, Thradis focuses his magic so that he will be as alert as possible during the meeting and doesn't miss anything important. After that, he greets the attendants politely and follows them in to the meeting hall. He stands at attention, waiting for the last to arrive before sitting, in the event someone requires any assistance. If he arrives prior to Evelyn, he helps her to her seat, given her disability. He remains serious, however, far more task oriented than he was with his retainers. His position allows him to assess each person that is present before settling in.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Thradis casts Enhance Ability (Wisdom) on himself to gain advantage on Perception and Insight rolls.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Emera arrives next, and she silently takes her seat, casting her gaze over the others present and attempting to scrutinize them. The whispers in her head have quieted down, as if they too are curious as to what is about to be said. That suits Emera just fine. It means she can be focused on the matter at hand.

*Spoiler: Insight Checks*
Show

Ingar: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Odell: (1d20+8)[*15*]
Thradis: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Captain Star: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Laugh-of-the-Avalanch: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Heavenblade

Captain Star, in her usual bluntness, completely ignores the other envoys. Instead, she approaches the representatives of Odell and gives them the traditional blessing of the lizardfolk, in their own tongue _May your scales cover you, your tail balance you, and your tongue lead your way_.

She turns to look at the others, trying to glean as much information as she can - not about the people's motivations, but rather about the space they are in - looking for the little details that differentiate between commoners and nobles, the holders of blades and wielders of pens. 
*Spoiler: Investigation*
Show


[Roll]1d20+11[/Roll]

----------


## Awful

*Laugh-Of-The-Avalanche*
Tiefling rune knight/totem barbarian.
Darkvision: 60ft
AC: 20 HP: 113/113
PP: 16 PIv: 11 PIs: 16
Conditions: 
Resistances:  fire, cold, poison, adv on saves vs poison
Concentrating on: 
9 / 9 d12 HD
Second wind 1d10+9 1/1 Action surge 1/1 frost rune 1/1, stone rune 1/1, storm rune 1/1, giant's might 4/4, rages 4/4
Advantages on: arcana, animal handling, intimidation, insight
Can't be surprised 

The heavily-muscled tiefling called Laugh-Of-The-Avalanche sauntered in with casual ease. Trophies and trinkets from a hundred battles clicked and clacked softly with her movement, givingher the appearance of some ancient, feral being, but her eyes were sharp and cold; two flecks of ice that suggested she wasn't some mindless barbarian. She was garbied for war; no armour, but glaive, bow, and a pair of axes. A wooden roundshield was slung over her back and ringed with iron.

Rumble-of-the-Mountain, of course, stayed outside. Her oldest friend couldn't fit through the door.

Her glaive was held casually in one hand, even here. She gives the other representatives a once-over, openly meeting the gaze of anyone who dares to look.

When invited to sit, she slams herself down in one of the chairs, it creaking under the weight of flesh and fur. The bronze-shod haft of the glaive clacks against the floor.
*
"Alright,"* she grunts. Her voice is loud and harsh, heavily accented with the rolling growl common to the outlander beast-rider tribes in Ogmund.* "What's this about?"*

----------


## JNAProductions

"We are here?" the smallest of the lizardfolk asks. "All, us all?"

With a small chorus of affirmative replies, they nod. "Very well. You know of Ruehl's champion, Kei?"

*Spoiler: History DC 8*
Show

Kei is, as one might know from the lizard's words, Ruehl's champion, guardian, and chosen one. While Ruehl is a big believer in "might makes right", and is therefore probably capable of kicking Kei's butt, Kei is very much a capable combatant.

*Spoiler: DC 12*
Show

For those a little more informed, Kei is the sword to Ruehl's shield. Where Ruehl is a stubborn block of will-not-die, Kei is much swifter and deadlier.

*Spoiler: DC 18*
Show

They are not related by blood.




Yes or no, they continue. "There was a... Ruckus, commotion, something like that, and Ruehl sent a team to investigate. All dead. Ruehl is not stupid-he escalated to sending Kei next, with a small team beside him. Kei, wounded, the others, dead. Even now, Kei is locked in a frozen sleep."

They stand now, pacing back and forth anxiously. "We don't know what could've caused this-who could've done this. When the fighting was over, and Kei staggered to a nearby gathering, we scried the area. There were our bodies, but none of the enemy-and Kei was unable to form coherent words before he went comatose."

----------


## Bansheexero

Thradis eyes the lizardfolk intently, his gaze piercing and intense. *"I am Lord Thradis, and I am here on behalf of Lady Illing the Fair, ruler of Ashildr,"* he says, placing his right fist over his heart and bowing slightly and greeting. *"Regarding your fallen tribesman, did they have any marks on them? Any signs of how they died? Claws, weapons, poison? Were they grouped close together or spread out? Were their weapons drawn or were they caught surprised? What was the landscape around the place where they fell? If we can't see the cause, what do we know of the effect?"*

----------


## Awful

*Laugh-Of-The-Avalanche*
Tiefling rune knight/totem barbarian.
Darkvision: 60ft
AC: 20 HP: 113/113
PP: 16 PIv: 11 PIs: 16
Conditions: 
Resistances:  fire, cold, poison, adv on saves vs poison
Concentrating on: 
9 / 9 d12 HD
Second wind 1d10+9 1/1 Action surge 1/1 frost rune 1/1, stone rune 1/1, storm rune 1/1, giant's might 4/4, rages 4/4
Advantages on: arcana, animal handling, intimidation, insight
Can't be surprised 

Avalanche did not, in fact, know about the Ruehl's champion, Kei, but it didn't sound very impressive. She snorts, flicking her head like a beast.
*
"A ruckus,"* she echoes, sounding unimpressed.* "Useless description. Where? When? And what? Must have been something, for your lizard king to send his champion."* She grins, sudden and savage. *"Not that it seemed to help."*

----------


## JNAProductions

*"You bite your tongue!"* the lizard shouts at Laugh. They twitch towards her, but hold themselves back. The two larger ones look to one another, then their speaker. "I will not hear you disdain Kei."

They take a deep breath through their nose, eyes closed, and when they reopen them, they're visibly calmer. However, they make a point to address Thradis specifically. "There were some bodies simply stiffened-we think them to be the first fallen. The next, we believe, tried to fight back, to no avail. No wounds on their bodies-still and dead all the same. They had weapons in hand, but they were spread out-like they were searching when they died. The next group... Fleeing. The corpses the same."

"Our warriors, the first group sent, showed more physical signs. Their injuries were not numerous-most having maybe two, three injuries, where the blood was drained. All of it. We found them frozen in a pool of their own blood. Kei's team," they continue, "we saw similarly. They were stronger warriors, and they had more injuries, but none of the marks should've been lethal, of themselves or in total."

----------


## Awful

*Laugh-Of-The-Avalanche*
Tiefling rune knight/totem barbarian.
Darkvision: 60ft
AC: 20 HP: 113/113
PP: 16 PIv: 11 PIs: 16
Conditions: 
Resistances:  fire, cold, poison, adv on saves vs poison
Concentrating on: 
9 / 9 d12 HD
Second wind 1d10+9 1/1 Action surge 1/1 frost rune 1/1, stone rune 1/1, storm rune 1/1, giant's might 4/4, rages 4/4
Advantages on: arcana, animal handling, intimidation, insight
Can't be surprised 

Avalanche continued to look unimpressed. With a sneer, she bit her tongue, then spat a gobbet of blood onto the floor. She stared at the smaller lizard.
*"If that contents your fallen champion's honour, then, now, answer my questions."* she rumbled.* "You have not yet said. Where, and when? The beasts of day are not those of night. Neither are those found in the drinking-halls the same blood as those in the deep tundra. Speak!"*

----------


## JNAProductions

There's a moment of silence. The messenger mutters something.

*Spoiler: Perception DC 16*
Show

The words they mutter. "For Kei."


Then, they speak louder again. "The attack took place at Fensland, a small village on the northern coast. As best we can tell, it took place over the course of a day, starting near the early morning."

----------


## Heavenblade

Evelyn limps forward, leaning on her cane for support. 
Mighty king of fang and scale. It is indeed a sad day when the mightiest of lizardfolk fall. In order to learn from their past, and carey their spirit forward, may we inspect the corpses? The best way to defeat an ambusher is to learn of its location. I fear that without proper preperation, we will end up with more meaningless deaths on the side of the Dales.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Some of them, yes," the messenger says. "Some are inaccessible. We do not have any of the bodies with us, here, today."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I realize I forgot to respond to that last OOC post, so quick note:

Normally, Ruehl would handle anything on his own terms. He wouldn't bother contacting any other dalelands.
But normally, his soldiers and warriors can handle things. And normally, anything they can't, Kei can. This is something bigger than can be reasonably handled on his own, he thinks, and while he's proud, he's not stupid.

----------


## Bansheexero

As the discussion continues, while he is listening, Thradis watches Emera intently, not quite sure what she is doing at this meeting, as he can ascertain that the others are representatives of their nations. She stands out. Why would she be present? He remains silent about it, but he is wary.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

While my insight check did not register Emera as a threat, it still wouldn't answer why she is given sufficient deference as to be allowed to be at the meeting. It's less a direct analysis of her motives and more curiosity about the circumstances of the situation.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Emera frowns slightly at the description of events. Something that even Ruehl's champion couldn't handle? Truth be told, Emera wasn't sure what a humble adventurer such as herself was to do about this threat. Granted, she wasn't actually sure about Kei's power level relative to her own, but it was safe to assume he was the best of the best.

Her thoughts were interrupted, however, by one of the whispers in her mind. _"You're being watched."_ Emera glances around, finding Lord Thradis looking at her. She meets his gaze, just long enough to let him know that she is aware of his attention, before turning her own back to the hosts of the meeting.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not really sure how to answer Thradis' suspicions. I'm only dimply aware of why Emera's here, myself!

----------


## JNAProductions

"We came here, in part, because there may be records that relate to this," the messenger says. "We have, so far, kept quiet about what is occuring-rumours will happen, but they are not the truth."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If anyone would like to make a History check to see if they know of anything, feel free to! Spoiler alert: It's not an easy check. It is, in fact, quite difficult.

----------


## Bansheexero

Thradis is reminded of something he remembers studying back in Ashildr when he was studying different wars throughout the ages, and something about what is said matches it very, very clearly. He casts message on the leader of the group, not sure about whether or not to trust the other delegates, and he conveys what he recalls, stating that while he prefers to be discreet about it, that information is about their homeland and they are free to do with it as they wish.

----------


## JNAProductions

The cantrip doesn't last nearly long enough to convey all the information. But the messenger responds, for everyone to hear. "We are among friends, we trust. Speak for all to hear."

Thradis tells what he knows of Argos.

*Spoiler: Argos*
Show

Generations ago, at least five thousand years, there was a warlord. Argos, a brute of a man who came from the northernmost spine of the world with armies and hordes, laying devastation to the Dalelands and beyond. His forces wielded terrible powers of frozen fury, their blades and armor made of ice hard as steel. It's said that Argos made a pact with some fell frozen force, and it granted him powers beyond that of any mortal.

Something that Argos' elites could do was to drain the life from any open wound-leaving nothing but a frozen corpse behind. A simple gash, in the presence of one of these possessed warriors, would find itself leaking blood and vital essence, until nothing remained.

He was defeated, eventually, by a hero from the Dales. A young woman by the name of Sentess, who wielded the Blade of Sun's Fury and slew Argos in pitched combat.

Reports diverge at this point, with some claiming Argos' forces were all melted within a day. Other sources claim that most of the forces were simply living things, that continued to fight on until they were forced to retreat without their leader.

There's a litany of other details of varying amounts of veracity you can recall, such as formations, specific battles, supply line and convoy details... None of which is particularly important for the moment.

Note-this is ripped right from the OOC Thread Spoiler.


As he talks, the messenger looks concerned. "Is there a way to heal those who were not killed outright? Is there anything about that?"

One of the guards speaks, in their native tongue.

*Spoiler: Lizardspeech*
Show

"Focus. We have our duties."

----------


## Bansheexero

*"While I have some minor skills as a healer, the story is such that it may be in fact a curse or something else. Did you analyze Kei for magical auras?"* Thradis considers that he may be able to help Kei recover, but not if something more pernicious is in effect.

----------


## JNAProductions

"We did not-not before I left, at least," the messenger says.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think that, with Argos on the table, this meeting is mostly done. If y'all are good, I'll narrate some clean up details and move us on.

----------


## JNAProductions

There's a little more discussion. Minus Emera, you give platitudes of support from your respective Dales, though you are limited in what solid assistance you can offer.

Laugh goes to let the guards outside know that you've wrapped up business-but the first guard you speak to doesn't respond. She looks closer, growing weary, and see they are perfectly still-not moving. Not breathing.

Her hands move to her weapon, and she spots three assailants, two on the roof just above her, one a small distance away in cover behind a wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Without moving, you can target the two above you, but they'll have 3/4ths cover from you. You can move out and around to target the one behind the wall, with no cover.

----------


## Awful

*Laugh-Of-The-Avalanche*
Tiefling rune knight/totem barbarian.
Darkvision: 60ft
AC: 20 HP: 113/113
PP: 16 PIv: 11 PIs: 16
Conditions: Rage
Resistances:  fire, cold, poison, adv on saves vs poison, everything but psychic 
Concentrating on: 
9 / 9 d12 HD
Second wind 1d10+9 1/1 Action surge 1/1 frost rune 1/1, stone rune 1/1, storm rune 1/1, giant's might 4/4, rages 3/4
Advantages on: arcana, animal handling, intimidation, insight
Can't be surprised 

Avalanche looked at the dead guard - and at the mysterious figures. She grinned, ear to ear, sharksteeth broad and sharp.
*"Ha ha! Kalesc Gukkeral! The enemy are here!"* she roared, deafeningly loud and delighted.* "Good of you to save me time and come to die! Two above! One beyond!"* 

The only thing to spoil the moment was dear Rumble wasn't here to crush them beneath his tusks and stomping feet. She charged forward, hooves slamming against the ground, and delivered two powerful strikes against the lone figure on the ground.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Two 23s to hit, for 16 and 25 damage respectively.

----------


## JNAProductions

Startled by the sudden ferocity, they still keep their wits and lash out, once, twice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d6+3)[*8*] Piercing
(7d6)[*20*] Poison

(1d20+5)[*25*]
(1d6+3)[*4*] Piercing
(7d6)[*27*] Poison

If an attack hits, it deals the extra Poison damage on a failed DC 15 Con Save, half damage on a success.

----------


## Bansheexero

Hearing the commotion, Thradis rushes out to see the attackers. Wasting no time, he quickly flashes like a bolt of lightning behind one of the two on the roof as he slashes out at them with Echoing Vow. The assailant has quick reflexes, dodging the first, but is off balance when met with the follow-up. Thradis' blade lands true, letting out a thunderclap as it hits, propelling his enemy off of the roof and onto the ground below. Noticing the other enemy on the roof, Thradis then seeks cover so he can prepare his next move.

----------


## JNAProductions

The foe knocked from the ceiling crumples prone-not dead by any means, but injured.
The other one lashes out at Thradis, but their envenomed blade is dodged with ease.

----------


## Heavenblade

Evelyn takes in the entire battlefield with a single glance, takes a single breath and then acts. Her helmet closes around her face, her missing leg is covered in a metal boot, and her lazy limp becomes a strong leap as she moves forward with the agility of a tiger on the hunt, shooting two bolts of electricity at the enemy that thradis hurt.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus action put on armor
Action - lightning launcher
Attack 1
(1d20+10)[*22*]
Damage
[Roll]1d6+4[Roll]
Attack 2
(1d20+10)[*27*]
Damage
[Roll]1d6+4[Roll]

----------

